# New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for October 2014



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for October 2014*

*Netflix*

October 1
Annie
Annie: A Royal Adventure
Bad Johnson
Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
Chicken Run
Domestic Disturbance
Ernest Saves Christmas
Finding Forrester
Galaxy Quest
Gilmore Girls: The Complete Series
Hit!
Hostages Season 1
Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius
Kramer vs. Kramer
My Father the Hero
Paths of Glory
Please Subscribe: A Documentary About YouTubers
Rescue Dawn
Romeo + Juliet
Shadow of the Vampire
Shane
Sleepless in Seattle
Shivers
The Phantom of the Opera (1989)
Team America: World Police
Three Fugitives
Tombstone
The Wedding Planner

October 2
Carrie (2013)
Reign Season 1
Under the Electric Sky EDC 2013
The Vampire Diaries Season 5

October 3
The Originals Season 1

October 4
The Boxcar Children

October 6
Little Man

October 7
The Following Season 2
Hart of Dixie Season 3
In a World&#8230;
Raising Hope Season 4
Supernatural Season 9

October 8
Arrow Season 2
Jay Mohr: Funny For a Girl

October 9
A Long Way Down
The Tomorrow People Season 1

October 10
Chelsea Handler: Uganda Be Kidding Me

October 11
Breathe In
Heatstroke
Swelter
Why Stop Now

October 14
Witching and *****ing

October 15
Stay
Tim Minchin and the Heritage Orchestra Live

October 16
Cowgirls n' Angels

October 18
Last Man Standing Season 3
Liberal Arts

October 21
Wyatt Cenac: Brooklyn

October 22
The 100 Season 1

E-Team
The Hunger Games: Catching Fire

October 23
Freakshow Season 2

October 25
The Carrie Diaries Season 2
Django Unchained
Sons of Anarchy Season 6

October 28
Bound by Flesh

October 31
Before I Go to Sleep
Rain Man

*Amazon Prime*

October 1
An Affair to Remember
Evil Dead 2
Romeo and Juliet
Scream
Scream 2
Scream 3
Space Jam
The Address
The Phantom of the Opera

October 2
Carrie

October 3
Creative Galaxy: Season 1B

October 7
In a World...

October 10
Hours

October 22
The Hunger Games: Catching Fire

October 25
Sons of Anarchy: Season 6

October 30
Annedroids: Season 1B
Good Will Hunting

_Shows like The Flash and The Walking Dead Season 5 will be available to purchase via the service on either a per-episode basis or by buying a season pass. The full list of those is here:_

September 30
Manhattan Love Story: Season 1

October 1
Criminal Minds: Season 1
Stalker: Season 1

October 2
The Vampire Diaries: Season 6

October 6
Mulaney: Season 1

October 7
The Originals: Season 2

October 8
The Flash: Season 1
Supernatural: Season 10

October 9
Arrow: Season 3
American Horror Story: Freak Show

October 11
Cristela: Season 1

October 13
The Walking Dead: Season 5

October 14
Jane the Virgin: Season 1

October 25
Grimm: Season 4
Constantine: Season 1


----------



## charlesh (Feb 17, 2007)

Tombstone!!! That is a terrific movie.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Still a dearth of the Scripps shows from DIY & Foodnetwork, sure wish those would return to Amazon or come to Netflix.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Paths of Glory is one film I would highly recommend.


----------

